# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Preciso identificar

## Ruben Cristiano

Boa noite,

Gostava de identificar este pequeno peixe.
Comprei dois destes peixes, na loja onde estavam as condições eram muito más, então resolvi os trazer para casa!
Gostava tambem que me dessem informações gerais sobre os mesmo, para saber o que posso estar a espera.





Abraço

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas

Esses peixes são de agua salobra,mas bem adaptados conseguem sobreviver em agua salgada,eles adoram nassarius e gostam de picar corais.

Tropical Fish for Brackish Aquariums: Figure 8 Puffer

Tetraodon fluviatilis, Green pufferfish : aquarium

Resultados da pesquisa de http://www.splutphoto.com/puffer2.jpg no Google

Boa sorte

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Um baiacú? hahahah

Tem vários desse perto de onde o rio desemboca!

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Boa noite,

muito obrigado pelas respostas.
Estou a ver que vou ter de arranjar maneira de me livrar destes "trinca corais".



Abraço.

----------

